# Battery Life.



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

First of all, this isn't a complaint thread (although it may sound like one). Simply me pondering some decisions.

I ran CM7 from Nightly #1. I didn't update every night, but I tried to update about once a week (#5, #10, etc). I honestly LOVED the rom just like most people on here. Never really ran into problems that weren't patched, and although somewhat tedious, I didn't mind them. One thing I did know, battery life was terrible. I tried all the little tricks and tips and to improve it as much as possible, and although it helped, it still just wasn't all that great.

Now I'm currently running MIUI, and honestly I think I enjoy it more than CM7, I miss some of the custom-ability of CM7, but overall I think the MIUI design is pretty fantastic. But the same problem persists (I didn't expect it to be better at all, just wishful thinking I suppose), battery life. Again I've gone through and done everything I can just as in CM7, but it's just.. terrible.

I always remember being able to get through an entire day 9AM - 11 or 12PM on a single (overnight) charge with Froyo. There's absolutely no way I could do that with either of these rom's without some kind of charge midway through the day. So I've been pondering either going back to Froyo, or possibly rooted Gingerbread (although I didn't run that for more than a couple weeks and honestly can't remember how battery life was). I've heard Apex life is decent, but I have yet to try it, and from what I've heard the dev just plans on fine tuning the current release (RC2 I believe) and then calling it a day.

I guess my long winded question is, what do you guys think? It's not a terribly big deal, just bothersome to have to plug in my charger wherever I am to make sure I get through the day. So with that in mind, should I wait it out and see where CM7 or MIUI go? Try Apex? Or just head back to Froyo/Gingerbread? Recommend away, and thanks for the time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> First of all, this isn't a complaint thread (although it may sound like one). Simply me pondering some decisions.
> 
> I ran CM7 from Nightly #1. I didn't update every night, but I tried to update about once a week (#5, #10, etc). I honestly LOVED the rom just like most people on here. Never really ran into problems that weren't patched, and although somewhat tedious, I didn't mind them. One thing I did know, battery life was terrible. I tried all the little tricks and tips and to improve it as much as possible, and although it helped, it still just wasn't all that great.
> 
> ...


You could always try calibrating your battery by wiping battery stats on a full charge and see if that helps. I'm also running MIUI, but my battery life is much better than what you described in your post. It's not as great as Liberty or Apex, but it's definitely more than 13 hours. Android phones can be finicky though, and two people can have two completely different experiences.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

swiftmazda said:


> You could always try calibrating your battery by wiping battery stats on a full charge and see if that helps. I'm also running MIUI, but my battery life is much better than what you described in your post. It's not as great as Liberty or Apex, but it's definitely more than 13 hours. Android phones can be finicky though, and two people can have two completely different experiences.


Thanks for the response. Should have mentioned every time I do a full wipe I re-calibrate (via wiping the battery stats). I do not have an extended battery, and honestly don't want to purchase one. Also am a pretty heavy user whether it be calls, SMS, email, or browsing.

Like I said, this isn't a complaint thread, I don't expect things to be fantastic and get me through several days without a charge. I would just really prefer to be doing better than I am.. :money:


----------



## mines_01 (Jun 10, 2011)

Since going to MIUI my battery life is great. Usually on an overnight charge and running from 6:30'ish till about 11:30'ish I've been consistently around 45-50% when i plug it back in. However, i do have an extended life battery. And, with CM7 i was ending up with approx 10% at nights. But as swiftmazda said each phone responds differently in my experiences. I usually keep 3 other friends of mine up to date and one of those three usually tends to be different than all the others.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Thanks for the response. Should have mentioned every time I do a full wipe I re-calibrate (via wiping the battery stats). I do not have an extended battery, and honestly don't want to purchase one. Also am a pretty heavy user whether it be calls, SMS, email, or browsing.
> 
> Like I said, this isn't a complaint thread, I don't expect things to be fantastic and get me through several days without a charge. I would just really prefer to be doing better than I am.. :money:


I can understand that. I'm more of a light to moderate user, so I don't really have issues with battery life on any ROM. I have one hour to two hours of display time at most on a daily basis, and I rarely use my phone for voice calls (20-30 minutes daily) since I'm usually at college. Basically, I mainly use my phone for email, games while waiting for MARTA, MP3s, Foursquare, GPS navigation, and the camera.


----------



## blueman (Jul 12, 2011)

I find batt life is much better with MIUI than with CM7. At least with my experiences with the ROMS and the apps I use.

I will say both feel very solid though and I have not had many hiccups along the way.

I would love to have the knowledge to build a ROM from the ground up dedicated to making battery life a priority.


----------



## lev (Jun 17, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Recommend away, and thanks for the time.


I was in the exact same boat as you. I decided to get a second battery and an external charger. Now I can get through the day and stay on these new roms but I do hope the developers will believe this is an actual problem.


----------



## scott.743 (Jun 17, 2011)

I was having similar issues on CM4DX, until I changed my auto bright settings, and deleted a couple of apps that were downloading a lot of data regardless of settings. There's a thread here on Rootzwiki about which values in CM7 to setup the auto bright toggle correctly. Currently, I'm getting 13 hours on a standard battery.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

lev said:


> I was in the exact same boat as you. I decided to get a second battery and an external charger. Now I can get through the day and stay on these new roms but I do hope the developers will believe this is an actual problem.


I didn't even really think of that, but that's a good option.. After RE-re-re-calibrating my battery status, (third time on MIUI already), yesterday I was actually able to get ~11 hours @ ~13%. But that was coupled with trying to limit my use as much as possible on the phone. (I actually had to turn my PC on, was kind of upset at the time).


----------



## ras0787 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thought I might chime in here a little bit on what these guys are talking about. For me, screen brightness plays a major factor in what happens with my battery life. Typically, on a normal days use for me I unplug at around 8AM, go to work where I use my phone quite a bit (I have a desk job), come home at 5 and wait til about 11-12 to plug it back in. When my screen brightness was maxed, my battery life was piss poor. By the time I came home at 5 I would see my battery anywhere from 30-15%. I use my phone quite a bit at work and generally I also use google music in my car. On days where I adjusted the screen brightness to be a bit lower, I would come home with about 50-60% battery life, with the same exact amount of usage. I didn't think the brightness was a major factor at all, until I tested this out. Now my battery life is great and I have no complaints.

Also a side note. Just something else to think about. Sports widgets. If you are a sports guy like myself, you really need to be careful with news/score widgets. Make sure you don't have too many of them and they have a longer update interval. I had the ESPN scorecenter app, but since gotten rid of it because it was eating my battery no matter what settings I was using for it. Now I just use sport apps to check scores. Like nfl mobile or NHL gamecenter. Just thought I'd bring it up to give you an idea of something else to look at.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Just thought I'd follow up a little bit. After much debate I decided to head back to rooted GB .596 and see how the battery life played out. I just got a full charge, and wiped battery stats, so I really don't have any information yet except.... holy hell, this thing is slow. The lock screen, keyboard, launcher, all of it is so unresponsive it's outrageous. Don't think I'm gonna be able to stick with it to be honest, waste of an .sbf haha. Although, I am gonna wait it out to get a gauge on battery life before switching back to something different.


----------



## Shane269 (Jun 10, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Just thought I'd follow up a little bit. After much debate I decided to head back to rooted GB .596 .... holy hell, this thing is slow. The lock screen, keyboard, launcher, all of it is so unresponsive it's outrageous. Don't think I'm gonna be able to stick with it to be honest, waste of an .sbf haha. Although, I am gonna wait it out to get a gauge on battery life before switching back to something different.


thanks for reminding me how slow it was, I had thought about going back a few times. I'm ingested to see what you find out on battery life.

Sent from my DROIDX running CM7 nightly.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Shane269 said:


> thanks for reminding me how slow it was, I had thought about going back a few times. I'm ingested to see what you find out on battery life.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX running CM7 nightly.


After going through EVERYTHING settings wise and removing as much bloat as possible, it's significantly faster than it was fresh. It's still no MIUI or CM7, but it's at least comparable.

*BUT*, 10 hours on the battery, overall normal usage.. 70%. :gasp:

Honestly might have to stick with it just for this reason alone, the only thing that's drawing me away at this point is.. well it's a stock rom, custom-ability is PRETTY limited. And blur is just disgusting after you've tried pretty much anything else.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

blueman said:


> I find batt life is much better with MIUI than with CM7. At least with my experiences with the ROMS and the apps I use.
> 
> I will say both feel very solid though and I have not had many hiccups along the way.
> 
> I would love to have the knowledge to build a ROM from the ground up dedicated to making battery life a priority.


Vise versa for me. Just goes to show every phone is different


----------



## soulsiphoner (Jun 22, 2011)

I've just sbf'd back to stock froyo from cm4dx for battery life as well. I figured wth, at least from here I can always go back to cm4dx or any other rom...I do like gingerblur better than froyo but I'm sticking it out for a few days on it. Battery life does improve after calibration though imo.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

Stock Froyo or rooted GB definitely has better battery life in my experience. I usually got around 27-30 hours while on .596 or Liberty.

With that said, I still can't justify losing the customization that ROMs like CM7 and MIUI provide. I had left CM7 to go back to Liberty for various reasons, but I highly doubt I'll leave MIUI. I'm getting 16-18 hours of battery life on MIUI versus the 27-30 hours I was getting on Liberty, but it's not really an issue since I have a house charger and a car charger. I'm usually not up for more than 16 hours anyway since I like my eight hours of sleep.


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> After going through EVERYTHING settings wise and removing as much bloat as possible, it's significantly faster than it was fresh. It's still no MIUI or CM7, but it's at least comparable.
> 
> *BUT*, 10 hours on the battery, overall normal usage.. 70%. :gasp:
> 
> Honestly might have to stick with it just for this reason alone, the only thing that's drawing me away at this point is.. well it's a stock rom, custom-ability is PRETTY limited. And blur is just disgusting after you've tried pretty much anything else.


If you're still on 596 you should try dsx for a couple of days. Great battery life. Fast. Stable. But no updates since 6/21.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

milski65 said:


> If you're still on 596 you should try dsx for a couple of days. Great battery life. Fast. Stable. But no updates since 6/21.


Might have to give it a try. For some reason I'm having serious issues trying to deodex. .596. It seems no matter which file I use I somehow get it to bootloop. Was pretty frustrating after 4 .sbf's.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Well folks, couldn't take it any longer. In the process of switching back to MIUI. 
I will however leave you with this,

*Rooted .596 went for ~36 hours and was ~30% when I called it.*


----------

